# Girl Hedgehog Names? ASAP!



## solarstar22 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi, I am getting a girl pinto hedgehog and I have no idea what to call her! I'm getting her on Friday 31st October so I need names urgently! Have a look at a picture of her and any cute but not silly names (and maybe something to do with what she looks like) would be great! Thanks everyone


----------



## Kiwithehedgie (Oct 1, 2014)

Since you are getting her on Halloween...You could name her Hally. Like holly with an a


----------



## Kiwithehedgie (Oct 1, 2014)

Also...SHES ADORABLE!


----------



## solarstar22 (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I like how she contrasts. Maybe you can do a play on dark and light names, like Luna which is moon which is bright in night sky or Tarnen which is where the word dark has some origins.

Amaya means night. Nyx also means night. 

Eirwyn means white. 

Guinivere mean white ghost or phantom which I think is really cool.


----------



## tebbie (May 4, 2014)

I have a little one called Nyx who has similar dark and light contrasts. Suits her 

Autumn is nice too given the time of year. Selene is the greek goddess of the moon or Aurora, goddess of the Dawn.  Best of luck with the name choosing! She's adorable!


----------



## solarstar22 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey everyone! Just wondering what you lot think of the name Trixie (a mix of pixie because she's small and tricks because she's arriving on Halloween).


----------



## Kiwithehedgie (Oct 1, 2014)

I think that is a cute name! I would definetly do something to do with halloween.


----------



## solarstar22 (Oct 28, 2014)

thanks kiwithehedgie


----------



## tebbie (May 4, 2014)

That's a really sweet name!


----------



## solarstar22 (Oct 28, 2014)

thanks tebbie


----------



## Kiwithehedgie (Oct 1, 2014)

Let us know what you named her!


----------

